

Show HN: keyboard-layout for german speaking hackers that does not suck. - bmaeser
https://github.com/bmaeser/coDE

======
quchen
I migrated to a custom layout long ago, basically distributing /[{~ etc. on
the äöü keys. It's surprising how easy it is to switch between the text
keyboard (with umlauts) and the coding one, the transitional phase took me
maybe 2 weeks in order to become fluent in both (and the process wasn't very
painful).

The good thing about this approach is that if you're asked by a German
colleague to type something on his keyboard, you don't have to search for
where the "?" is because you never moved it for programming.

More specifically, here's my translation table:

    
    
      []{}/\~
      öÖäÄüÜß
    

/ makes Shift-7 redundant, but it's just much more convenient on ü.

